# Organ Poop Question



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is about my pomeranian, Georgie, but Zoey has had it happen 1x since feeding raw so I thought I'd ask:
So the last 3 or 4 times Georgie has had organs (he gets them 2x a week, tuesdays he gets liver, fridays he gets kidney. He has had sloppy (not straight liquid) but puddingish formed dark (black) tarry poops the next day. He always gets his organs with a boney meal (chicken thigh). Do I need to follow the organ meals with another boney meal for him? So like the next morning breakfast?

BTW It is the EXACT same Liver & EXACT same Kidney's he's been getting for the past 2 months.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather daisy use to get this I would feed bone before during and after and then slowly reduce


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, either do a bony meal before and after or with. I usually do a chicken wing tip on organs days.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Okay, I will start giving him bony meals before and after and hopefully that will help. He's more sensitive than Zoey but not as sensitive as Shellie, my golden.


----------

